# New Kid



## Berrnie van Zyl (Aug 6, 2018)

HI all 
New kid on the Block.
Happy married guy from South Africa.
nice to be here


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

Hey there. Welcome.....


----------

